# PhysX on ATI Radeon 4850



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

I heard HGOHQ.com had successfully ported NVIDIA's PhysX onto an ATI Radeon 3850. Does anyone know if this is possible for a 4850?

-Walt


----------

